# Paphiopedilum canhii in the wild



## cxcanh (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the blooming season for this species. I just made this photo few hour ago.


----------



## labskaus (Apr 10, 2013)

Excellent photo, again!
It looks like the plant receives some direct sunlight (in the morning)?


----------



## Carkin (Apr 10, 2013)

Outstanding. That picture is incredible!!! It looks so adorabe tucked in the rocks like that!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 10, 2013)

Very cool! It doesn't look like pictures of canhii that I've seen, but I haven't seen many. Do you have a picture of the habitat?


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 10, 2013)

Bravo for that photograph!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm having a heart attack! Beautiful. :clap: 

More please.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice shot Mr. Canh!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing!! You are so lucky to see this in the wild, what an incredible species!:clap:


----------



## papheteer (Apr 10, 2013)

nice photo and species!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2013)

Very colorful, thanks Mr. Canh.  I only know of a couple of the plants here and in Europe, hopefully there will soon be some propagated for our enjoyment.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 10, 2013)

Excellent photo of this unique specie!!!
I'd like to ask only about media what it grows in....rock? Leaf litter? Moss?

Oh, another: have you ever seen album variety in wild?

Ohhh, just the last: have you ever tried (or anyone) with arteficial propagation with success???


----------



## Wendelin (Apr 10, 2013)

*Well done*

Sweet little thing! I love in situ pictures! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2013)

interesting


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2013)

I have never seen an album, and i know someone in Eu that will probably be trying to get pods soon.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the picture. It is postings such as this that make this forum so fantastic!
Thank you again, .... And again!


----------



## Hera (Apr 10, 2013)

It's such an interesting combination of characteristics. Very nice picture.


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonderful, Canh! Thank you for sharing. What is this species considered related to? Looks oddly like yet not like a Parvisepalum...

Is this a very wet habitat? We have some similar moss species (Climacium) around here, found primarily in seeps and creek bottoms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> Excellent photo of this unique specie!!!
> I'd like to ask only about media what it grows in....rock? Leaf litter? Moss?
> ...





gnathaniel said:


> Wonderful, Canh! Thank you for sharing. What is this species considered related to? Looks oddly like yet not like a Parvisepalum...
> 
> Is this a very wet habitat? We have some similar moss species (Climacium) around here, found primarily in seeps and creek bottoms.


I'm wondering this, also. It looks like it is growing on moss in rock crevices.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you all four your interest and nice comments.
This species love dry habitat but cold at night, the root stick on rook and that place also have moss and don't.
This also not love direct sun-sign.
This time I took 1 fruit for my friend to try in his lap (he success with many species already)
I saw one plant 3years ago that can be album and this time I try to come back to make photo of that one (it can be bloom now) but I did not success, I lost that place.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you! Now if I ever get one, I'll have a better idea about how to grow it.


----------



## Stone (Apr 10, 2013)

NYEric said:


> > Very colorful, thanks Mr. Canh.  I only know of a couple of the plants here and in Europe, hopefully there will soon be some propagated for our enjoyment.
> 
> 
> Here Eric, please take this tissue and I have a small fan around here somewhere.. :rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## raymond (Apr 11, 2013)

wow very nice


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2013)

thanks for sharing such an important photo.


----------



## nathalie (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice picture and nice flower !


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2013)

very nice pictures!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## emydura (Apr 12, 2013)

Wonderful photos. It is fantastic to see them growing in their natural habitat. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 12, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 12, 2013)

Some more flowers


----------



## Spaph (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks again for sharing the new pics! Just incredible to see in the wild and I sure hope they can be protected.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 12, 2013)

The same pot after some time.


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for the in situ pics!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 12, 2013)

It is a tremendous honour to be able to see these pictures, thank you


----------



## chrismende (Apr 12, 2013)

May I add my thanks to you Canh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismende (Apr 12, 2013)

These photos are very informative and exciting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPMC (Apr 12, 2013)

I love seeing images of any orchid in its native habitat. Does anyone know if this species is being propagated legally? I think that it would be a great plant for people like myself with a limited amount of growing space.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 12, 2013)

JPMC said:


> I love seeing images of any orchid in its native habitat. Does anyone know if this species is being propagated legally? I think that it would be a great plant for people like myself with a limited amount of growing space.



Haven't hear a thing on that subject


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

Stone said:


> Here Eric, please take this tissue and I have a small fan around here somewhere.. :rollhappy::rollhappy:


 Why?


----------



## Stone (Apr 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Why?



For the drool and the overheating. You express lust in such a gentlemanly way.


----------



## ldhuyen (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Canh,
3 years ago one member has said we do not know where it is.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2013)

maybe it's better to not know where it is (but glad to see the picture)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

Stone said:


> For the drool and the overheating. You express lust in such a gentlemanly way.


 Oh! well you know, discretion is the better part...

I hear they are very rare in the wild now. On eBay from China periodically they are available but there is only one breeder I know who has them.


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

Great pics thanks for sharing

Would be nice to have pollen for hybrids....

Or better to get seed


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

Or even better to get blooming size plants, in bud! oke:


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 15, 2013)

I took 2 fruits from this trip back home for my friend to try, let see.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2013)

Good Luck Canh!


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 16, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Good Luck Canh!



Thank you. I hope my friend will success like some other species that he did before.


----------



## andre (Apr 16, 2013)

Great pics... Love the in situ pictures off paph species. It's nice to see the habitat.


----------



## paworsport (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi Xcahn

In the pictures it seems canhii has some variation in leaves patterns or colors : on the right there is a canhii ( could you Confirm?) on the right of a wood branch wich seems almost green with light patterns and less tesselated that the others.
Do you see some different leaves colors and tesselation in the wild for paph cahnii ?

Thank you for your comment

Philippe


----------



## Roth (Aug 3, 2013)

paworsport said:


> Hi Xcahn
> 
> In the pictures it seems canhii has some variation in leaves patterns or colors : on the right there is a canhii ( could you Confirm?) on the right of a wood branch wich seems almost green with light patterns and less tesselated that the others.
> Do you see some different leaves colors and tesselation in the wild for paph cahnii ?
> ...



One plant out of five usually has nearly plain green leaves without any pattern. No difference in the flower so far.


----------



## paworsport (Aug 6, 2013)

Roth said:


> One plant out of five usually has nearly plain green leaves without any pattern. No difference in the flower so far.



Thank you Roth fr the precision.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 10, 2013)

Roth said:


> paworsport said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Xcahn
> ...



Obviously there are variations. 
A new variety of Paph canhii has been described in the latest issue of 'Die Orchidee' [64(4), 2013] *Paphiopedilum canhii var. funingense* Z.J.Liu et L.J.Chen. 
The new variety differs from the typical Paph canhii by its much shorter flower stem -it's only 2 cm long-, the green striped dorsal and a synsepal which is nearly as wide as the dorsal.
There are also photos and paintings but it's complicated to publish them in this forum with regard to the copyright (a link doesn't exist).
@ Mr. Canh
Thank you for your photos and information. Both I enjoy very much !


----------



## paworsport (Aug 10, 2013)

GuRu said:


> Obviously there are variations.
> A new variety of Paph canhii has been described in the latest issue of 'Die Orchidee' [64(4), 2013] *Paphiopedilum canhii var. funingense* Z.J.Liu et L.J.Chen.
> The new variety differs from the typical Paph canhii by its much shorter flower stem -it's only 2 cm long-, the green striped dorsal and a synsepal which is nearly as wide as the dorsal.
> There are also photos and paintings but it's complicated to publish them in this forum with regard to the copyright (a link doesn't exist).
> ...



Thank you for your precision!


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you for your information GuRu.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Canh, do you have a picture of the new variety?


----------



## GuRu (Aug 10, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Hi Canh, do you have a picture of the new variety?


I think he doesn't have one, 'cause Canh lives in Vietnam. 
This variety was found close to a Chinese town named *Funing* which is situated in the Southeast of Yunnan. It was also described by Chinese taxonomists.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank guru can you email me or pm me the capture, scans or whatever material you have regarding the new variety?


----------



## GuRu (Aug 11, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Thank guru can you email me or pm me the capture, scans or whatever material you have regarding the new variety?


I stored the article on my web account and I think this link could be a solution and should not be against the copyright laws.
Paphiopedilum canhii var. funingense Z.J.Liu et L.J.Chen 'Die Orchidee' [64(4), 2013


----------



## paworsport (Aug 11, 2013)

GuRu said:


> I stored the article on my web account and I think this link could be a solution and should not be against the copyright laws.
> Paphiopedilum canhii var. funingense Z.J.Liu et L.J.Chen 'Die Orchidee' [64(4), 2013



Thank you a lot for the article.
Flower of this new variety seems aberrant regarding canhii from vietnam.
It is like the first pics of paph hiepii, with a strange and ugly pouch.
How an insect could pollinate a flower with an almost closed pouch like that ?


----------



## eggshells (Aug 11, 2013)

GuRu said:


> I stored the article on my web account and I think this link could be a solution and should not be against the copyright laws.
> Paphiopedilum canhii var. funingense Z.J.Liu et L.J.Chen 'Die Orchidee' [64(4), 2013



Thanks Rudolf. Very interesting though to me it could be a deform specimen. I must say i like the Vietnam canhii though.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 11, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Thanks Rudolf. Very interesting though to me it could be a deform specimen. I must say i like the Vietnam canhii though.



Interesting. I agree, it appears to be just a deformed flower - unless of course they found a flowering colony of them... 

Question to anyone, what is the taxonomic status of this species at present? It so far is not being listed on Kew's Plant List at all, which I find surprising.


----------



## quietaustralian (Aug 11, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Interesting. I agree, it appears to be just a deformed flower - unless of course they found a flowering colony of them...
> 
> Question to anyone, what is the taxonomic status of this species at present? It so far is not being listed on Kew's Plant List at all, which I find surprising.



Hi Tom,

P canhii has been on Kew/wcsp for quite a time.
http://apps.kew.org/wcsp/namedetail.do?name_id=465936


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 11, 2013)

quietaustralian said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> P canhii has been on Kew/wcsp for quite a time.
> http://apps.kew.org/wcsp/namedetail.do?name_id=465936



Interesting that it doesn't show up on The Plant List:

http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/search?q=Paphiopedilum+canhii


----------



## quietaustralian (Aug 11, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Interesting that it doesn't show up on The Plant List:
> 
> http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/search?q=Paphiopedilum+canhii



I can't explain why it's not listed there.

The authors of the article under discussion seem to publish everything they come across but seldom have their "new" species, forms and varieties accepted.
I was going to list a few references but the list you linked to, shows some of their work.
http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/search?q=Paphiopedilum+canhii


----------



## Hakone (Aug 14, 2013)

Paphiopedilum canhii var. funingense Z.J.Liu et L.J.Chen. ridiculously :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

This form grows along with the regular canhii in North Viet Nam


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2013)

GuRu said:


> This variety was found close to a Chinese town named *Funing* which is situated in the Southeast of Yunnan. It was also described by Chinese taxonomists.


Do you really believe this? 
I guess this is where Lilywantian gets them!!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 14, 2013)

If this form is, and has been, found in the same locality as the more familiar variety I would imagine we would have seen photos in the last few years.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2013)

I can count the # canhii bloom photos I've seen on my digits so there aren't too many of them. I wish Liu and Chen luck but I don't hold much sway with lots of "new discoveries" coming from that region.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 15, 2013)

Whether the locality in China is correct or not, and for better or worse, it has opened up a path for production. HP said that its already in the works. The permits, maybe not so much. Still, quite interesting. 

Hopefully Mr. Canh and others can conserve in situ populations as well.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 16, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Do you really believe this?
> I guess this is where Lilywantian gets them!!


Why should I doubt ? I don't have any other information.
The description and side information arn't published in a local rag but in a serious orchid journal.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2013)

OK. I'm still waiting for the description of Paph vietnamense v. yunnanensis. :evil:


----------



## GuRu (Aug 16, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OK. I'm still waiting for the description of Paph vietnamense v. yunnanensis. :evil:


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 16, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Thanks Rudolf. Very interesting though to me it could be a deform specimen. I must say i like the Vietnam canhii though.



I agree. It is just a dwarf, creepy "form" of canhii, no more.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice photos!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cxcanh (Jan 2, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> Hopefully Mr. Canh and others can conserve in situ populations as well.




It is really difficult to conserve in situ populations because of demand for this one seem to increasing. However as you can see recently this species not common in Vietnam market but somehow still available (but not like in the past - that also mean not too many local people go to exploit it).
Hope this year I can go back to make more photo of this species in situ.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2014)

We hope so also, thank you.


----------



## cxcanh (Jul 29, 2015)

April this year I went to forest to shoot more photo of this species blooming but I did not success. Most of population I found last year no longer there.


----------



## Lint (Jul 29, 2015)

That's depressing... :-(


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 29, 2015)

Sucks!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you for the original photo. It is fabulous!

I am very sorry to hear about this year's results.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, disappointing but not depressing necessarily.
They might have just been a victim to disease, insects, heavy rain or falling rocks or trees? or animals even? 

Hopefully they spread lots seeds before they vanished, and new populations are happily growing else where.


----------



## polyantha (Jul 29, 2015)

Or more likely: collected...


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Well, disappointing but not depressing necessarily.
> They might have just been a victim to disease, insects, heavy rain or falling rocks or trees? or animals even?
> 
> Hopefully they spread lots seeds before they vanished, and new populations are happily growing else where.



yes definitely collected. in some countries orchids are collected out of the jungle by the kilo if not the by the ton. just think how many plants that is. most die in bare-root piles on the floor of local market stalls...

and along with destruction of the ecosystem through development, agriculture etc. there is no where else for a new population to grow...that is why these are endangered organisms.

I always think it is funny when people talk about "conserving" orchid species by artificially propogating for hobby growers. Just because i have a paph growing in my house doesn't mean i am doing squat to preserve the species...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2015)

that's not quite true, I know a few species that only survived because they were grown in a greenhouse.


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2015)

which ones? just curuious.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2015)

I would have to look up facts. Epi ilense, paph canhii!, Paph delenatii until they discovered a new colony, among others.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 30, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I would have to look up facts. Epi ilense, paph canhii!, Paph delenatii until they discovered a new colony, among others.



Paph. parnatanum also.


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2015)

yes but in cultivation the plants are ultimately doomed. nurseries go out of business, conservatories are de-funded and fold, collections are dispersed and lost etc. the fact that something is in human cultivation does not mean it is ensured of long-term survival.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 30, 2015)

Justin I think holger Perner is an exception. I see longevity in his approach.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2015)

To have a restoration/conservation effort you have to have the plants.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 1, 2015)

A sad progression to the thread. I work and live within a conservation environment in Africa. The sad reality within 3rd world countries is that if it can't pay its way it has little value. That is a concept which is very difficult to come to grips with in a developed and stable economy within the First world. 
I struggle continuously with the value of a species within the context of a developing community in an environment where the earning population are a fraction of the population relying on that income. It is difficult to judge the need to collect or poach a population of plants or animals when a families survival hangs in the balance. We as first world economies are quick to condemn the collecting or poaching of a species without comprehending exactly how stretched the populations are involved. Easy to sit at home with two cars in the garage, a fridge full of food and a full belly and condemn a man collecting or poaching to keep his family alive. . I do understand that greed and money are part of it, but at the grass roots it is simple survival. I deal with this continuously, not on the plant collecting, but on game management, poaching and collecting. Cecil the lion gets headline news! However lions are far from endangered, but simple creatures like tortoises struggle to get a foot into the spotlight and quite frankly nobody cares. I have been to tracts of land where small species abounded years ago ( shows how old I am), but now sadly are near extinct. Sadly nobody cares, .... The lot of plants as well I am sure.
There is funding for lions and tigers, but sadly not for tortoises or canhii


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 3, 2015)

Trithor said:


> A sad progression to the thread. I work and live within a conservation environment in Africa. The sad reality within 3rd world countries is that if it can't pay its way it has little value. That is a concept which is very difficult to come to grips with in a developed and stable economy within the First world.
> I struggle continuously with the value of a species within the context of a developing community in an environment where the earning population are a fraction of the population relying on that income. It is difficult to judge the need to collect or poach a population of plants or animals when a families survival hangs in the balance. We as first world economies are quick to condemn the collecting or poaching of a species without comprehending exactly how stretched the populations are involved. Easy to sit at home with two cars in the garage, a fridge full of food and a full belly and condemn a man collecting or poaching to keep his family alive. . I do understand that greed and money are part of it, but at the grass roots it is simple survival. I deal with this continuously, not on the plant collecting, but on game management, poaching and collecting. Cecil the lion gets headline news! However lions are far from endangered, but simple creatures like tortoises struggle to get a foot into the spotlight and quite frankly nobody cares. I have been to tracts of land where small species abounded years ago ( shows how old I am), but now sadly are near extinct. Sadly nobody cares, .... The lot of plants as well I am sure.
> There is funding for lions and tigers, but sadly not for tortoises or canhii



Thank you for your understanding, some part of the area I checked still have paph.canhii but not have much like 2-3 year ago.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2015)

At least some still survive and we can pray .


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 4, 2015)

Trithor, I can only imagine the experiences you've had first hand. Even in my small way, have seen changes over my life both in the US and here in Japan. I wonder where this all can be headed with a human population expecting to top 9 billion within the next 25 years - the lion's share happening in Africa… let's hope we can find a way.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 5, 2015)

Trithor said:


> Cecil the lion gets headline news! However lions are far from endangered, but simple creatures like tortoises struggle to get a foot into the spotlight and quite frankly nobody cares....There is funding for lions and tigers, but sadly not for tortoises or canhii



True. Species which are charismatic and appealing (to humans) will get our attention with regards to their 'conservation value'.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 5, 2015)

Justin said:


> yes definitely collected. in some countries orchids are collected out of the jungle by the kilo if not the by the ton. just think how many plants that is. most die in bare-root piles on the floor of local market stalls...
> 
> and along with destruction of the ecosystem through development, agriculture etc. there is no where else for a new population to grow...that is why these are endangered organisms.
> 
> I always think it is funny when people talk about "conserving" orchid species by artificially propogating for hobby growers. Just because i have a paph growing in my house doesn't mean i am doing squat to preserve the species...



Yeah, I know. It's very sad, but I was just trying to sound positive. in vain. 

As long as there is a demand, they will all be in for downhill sooner or later, unless it is a street grass that multiplies like crazy. 
So, I guess we are all part of the fault.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 5, 2015)

Trithor said:


> A sad progression to the thread. I work and live within a conservation environment in Africa. The sad reality within 3rd world countries is that if it can't pay its way it has little value. That is a concept which is very difficult to come to grips with in a developed and stable economy within the First world.
> I struggle continuously with the value of a species within the context of a developing community in an environment where the earning population are a fraction of the population relying on that income. It is difficult to judge the need to collect or poach a population of plants or animals when a families survival hangs in the balance. We as first world economies are quick to condemn the collecting or poaching of a species without comprehending exactly how stretched the populations are involved. Easy to sit at home with two cars in the garage, a fridge full of food and a full belly and condemn a man collecting or poaching to keep his family alive. . I do understand that greed and money are part of it, but at the grass roots it is simple survival. I deal with this continuously, not on the plant collecting, but on game management, poaching and collecting. Cecil the lion gets headline news! However lions are far from endangered, but simple creatures like tortoises struggle to get a foot into the spotlight and quite frankly nobody cares. I have been to tracts of land where small species abounded years ago ( shows how old I am), but now sadly are near extinct. Sadly nobody cares, .... The lot of plants as well I am sure.
> There is funding for lions and tigers, but sadly not for tortoises or canhii



So true.
It's a complex matter. and sad. 
Once people have basics in life met, they start on other things like growing orchids.  Also, interest in protecting wild life can only starts after these basic needs in life are handled. I feel very fortunate in some regards, but guilty in other regards. 

Recently, I was shocked to learn how many elephants are being killed off on a daily basis. I had no idea about that. I heard about rhino being poached for the horn. I also knew about the elephant poaching, but had no idea how bad it is. Greed, money, and also poverty, all responsible, I guess.

BTW, I love those tortoises. At least in Southern Utah, they made a fence along the edge of the land where the road starts. Many tortoises were killed while they were crossing the road. Hopefully, now less are dying with the fence installed. 

Then, the ocean...Ah, I feel so powerless and hopeless sometimes.


----------

